# Show us your Chickens :)



## GemBav (13 February 2013)

I haven't seen a post for chickens yet so here goes...

Here are photos of mine

The Girls...






The Boys...






So get posting and show us your chickens!!!


----------



## WelshD (13 February 2013)

I have so many but here are a few past and present


----------



## GemBav (16 February 2013)

WelshD you have good looking chickens there.

Can't believe that there is only 2 of us with chickens to show 

What breed are the top 2 in your photos? Just love the way their feathers go


----------



## WelshD (16 February 2013)

Thank you. The stripey ones are my pride and joy 

Yours are fab too, look like a bunch of characters 

The first pic is of a pure bred Frizzle and the second is of a Pekin that has frizzle feathering.


----------



## GemBav (16 February 2013)

The Frizzles look great with their different feathers.
I do like the stripey ones too, thats why I went for a Wyandotte egg to hatch....just ended up with the cockerel and not the stripey hen lol but I love him all the same.
Do you show yours or do you just breed/keep them?


----------



## WelshD (16 February 2013)

I show mainly the barred Wyandottes but have shown one or two other breeds just for fun


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 February 2013)

We used to have chickens of various breeds (Sumatran, light Sussex, Rhode Island Red, Welsummer, Wheaten Ameraucana). My favourites were the Black Sumatran Game. We never kept the different breeds separate so we ended up with some attractive crosses. 

Eddie (Sumatran x).






Tamerisk (Sumatran) once decided to evict a peacock that turned up one day.


----------



## WelshD (16 February 2013)

Fab pics of the peacock and that Sumatra cross is amazing!

I have black Sumatra bantams, I havent had them long. The jury is still out on whether I will persevere with them or not, they are incredibly beautiful but very feisty lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 February 2013)

They are super feisty!  They were also very healthy, brilliant at flying (compared to most chickens) and never suffered from leg mites. We were constantly dipping the others (or so it seemed).


He won the fight with the peacock... I wanted the peacock to stay.


----------



## stacey_lou (16 February 2013)

Beautiful chooks, we have a Hungarian white who decided to move in after flying over a few fences and owner didnt want her back said sh didn't lay bu now very happy here and laying again.

They all get daily cuddles

Other three ginger, Doris and henrietta 













Ginger the head chook as you maybe be able to tell from the pic


----------



## Evie91 (16 February 2013)

This pics are all fab! I'd love so e chickens ( and a lamb!) but have no one to look after the, when I go on hols! Already have horse,two cats and a dog - so cost of going away is already high, therefore husband is not keen on any new additions!

Great pics, have enjoyed looking at them - really like the black and white speckly chicken. The ones with the twisted feathers are also pretty cool


----------



## Luci07 (20 February 2013)

Would love to have chooks again too. However I also have 3 dogs, who are most certainly not small fluffy/feathered friendly and am not prepared to risk it. Perhaps when I move and can be sure I can fence the chooks very carefully I will have some again. At a friends yard with chooks recently , I had to actually pick up and cart off my middle boy who was obsessed  and normally he comes back when called.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 February 2013)

a mix here-I have Scots Greys, Marsh Daisies, some rumpless Araucana and some hybrids.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151347825042866.494749.709302865&type=1&l=86a94e0e4f

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151264187482866.483809.709302865&type=3


----------



## Adopter (21 February 2013)

Picture when first had them at point of lay, they are really friendly and come running when ever they see me.
Named by my grandchildren - Peggy, Blackie and Penny!!


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2013)

Hello Welsh D, I have justy worked out who you are!!

I have mainly wyandotte bantams too, but not as nice as Welsh Ds I like playing with funny colours.
Also have dutch bantams and sabelpoots.
So as not to bore you all to tears with pics here is Scooby and one of his wives.


----------



## Clava (22 February 2013)

I'm new to chicken keeping (haven't started yet lol), but I'm expecting my hen house to be delivered today! and will get some hens next week. Love all your pics  Anyone got any hens for sale??


----------



## WelshD (22 February 2013)

Welcome to the dark side Clava. Be warned it's all terribly addictive!

Clodagh you are slacking, I knew who you were two years ago lol x
Lovely Sabelpoot, I just love the shape if the males, that sweeping curve of the topline you only see in a really good example


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2013)

Oops I'm slow!
Clava - depends what you want. Pure breeds it isn't a good time of year for them as people will be hatching now. Hybrids tend to be available all year. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Clava (22 February 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Oops I'm slow!
Clava - depends what you want. Pure breeds it isn't a good time of year for them as people will be hatching now. Hybrids tend to be available all year. Where abouts are you?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with some pretty hybrids, I have found some on preloved (just waiting to hear back). I'm near Petersfield, Hampshire.


----------



## Captain Bridget (22 February 2013)

These are my four. 

Black is Doris, grey is Lucy [who we believe to be blind in one eye], ginger in the middle is Pamela and ginger to the right is Audrey. 






They are all very friendly and follow me around whilst I go 'chooook chook chook!' This is what I have to do when they accidentally decide to go next door!

As you can see their pen is purely mud and has been for quite some time unfortunately so when someone is home to keep an eye on them they wander round the garden. 

Lucy is getting on now, she's the oldest out of the four but still laying most of the time unless she's feeling a bit off or broody. She's the only chicken we've had that's been broody! 

We like to give our chickens ladies names, previously we've had Henrietta, Mabel, Delilah, Penny and Florence. Henrietta was a beloved chicken but we believe she became egg bound and passed away, Mabel passed away from age, Delilah was eaten by a fox, Penny became ill and Flo wasn't right from the start.  We get very attached to our chickens! 

They're very lucky too that they have a lovely Omlet house which means when it gets covered in mud we can just hose it out!


----------



## WelshD (22 February 2013)

Watch out fir preloved hybrids, hybrids stop laying at between 2-3 usually so they may look fine but aren't laying and a novice would have a job verifying their age

Go to a good supplier of point of lay hybrids

Always google the name if the supplier to pick up any bad reviews as there are one or two bad ones down your way


----------



## Clava (22 February 2013)

WelshD said:



			Watch out fir preloved hybrids, hybrids stop laying at between 2-3 usually so they may look fine but aren't laying and a novice would have a job verifying their age

Go to a good supplier of point of lay hybrids

Always google the name if the supplier to pick up any bad reviews as there are one or two bad ones down your way
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  I have found a supplier / breeder too, but no idea if they are any good. Will do some more googling.


----------

